

China Vies to Be World’s Leader in Electric Cars - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/02/business/global/02electric.html?hp

======
jhancock
"It is behind the United States, Japan and other countries when it comes to
making gas-powered vehicles"

As far as units shipped goes, its behind. As far as car factories within China
(both foreign and domestic owned) serving its domestic population, they have a
massive investment.

Happy to see such an announcement. I'll be even happier once major arteries of
Chinese cities are "electric vehicles only". That's gonna be a while.

